# Best bindings for a 2016 Flagship



## andrew02115 (Dec 2, 2016)

Am looking for the best set of bindings for a Jones flagship. Primarily will be used for free-ride/powder. Currently looking at Cartels or Rome Targa, but open to suggestions.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Now Drive or O Drive if you want to splash the cash, Burton Diode, Burton Genesis X, Flux DM, Union Charger, Union T Rice, Union Forged Carbon...again if you want to splash the cash. I am sure there are a few others that I haven't named...but this is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Just got some of these which are yet to be delivered but if not these my choice would probably be Now O-Drive (this is only based on research and not experience so take with a pinch of salt). Karakoram Connect Snowboard Bindings 2017 | evo


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Targas, Flux XF, Ride Capo, or Now Drive or Contras.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Targas, Flux XF/XV or SF/DM, Flow NX2-GT. 
I'd like to buy an XV, but that's just me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Second the NOW Drive and Burton Diode. Also Salamon Quantum were great.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a pretty stiff deck, so my suggestions mirror those above. Burton X-Base/Diode/Genesis X, Rome Targa, Now O-Drive/Drive, Union Forged or T.Rice.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

I have the Burton Genesis on my Carbob Flagship. Perfect match.


----------

